# 7wk 3 days from ivf but epu scan says 6w2days



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi I wonder if you can help me im soooo worried

I had my last scan with my ivf clinic friday just gone where they again said my bubs had grown to 7.2mm and was showing 7 weeks...i had spotting over the weekend and had a epu scan this morning they said bubs is fine but is measuring 5.1mm and showing 6wk 2 days, i have to go back next monday and am so scared as the dr was really horrible and said he would need to see if the pregnancy viable.
My partner is away so im upset...i called my ivf clinic after and they said thats rubbish as a baby cant shrink it would just stop growing...im so confused and i have to wait another week for some more feed back

Emmaxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

This seems very odd, babies dont shrink.  However, you are going to have to sit tight and wait for the next scan.  If you are feeling symptoms of pregnancy it is a positive sign that the pregnancy is progressing and bear this in mind.

Sorry i cant offer any more reassurance

Good luck

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It could also just be the fact that it is a different scanning machine and different person scanning you, they will all measure things slightly different at this stage.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ladies

I spoke to the scanning lady at my gp's and she thinks its different machines etc, they did say that everything was fine today, but obviously i was scared at there measurements when on friday i measured 7.2mm   and there saying 5.1mm today.
Thanks again
Emmaxx


----------

